# كيف نجرح مشاعر غيرنا باسهل الطرق (( الموضوع خاص بالمنتدى ))



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع ده من المواضيع اللي بكتبها بدون ما اجهز الكلام *

*يعني نقدر نقول موضوع تلقائي*

*هستعمل اسلوب الغاليه ايمي في التعبير عن رايي فيه *

*الموضوع على فكره مش موضوع شخصي او موجه لشخص معين انما *

*ملاحظه بسيطه وحبيت اعبر عنها احيانا بقصد او بغيرو *

*ممكن نكتب رد او كلمه او عباره او حتى نتجاهل الكتابه *

*فيكون ده سهم بيجرح ناس تانيه *

*وللاسف ان مع كده بنشوف نفسنا احنا الصح و....... مش فارقه بقى غيرنا يتخنق يتجرح*

*يزعل يطق ....... مش فارقه *

*انا هكتب كام حاجه بحس انها ممكن تجرح او بتجرح غيرنا فعلا *

*واتمنى الاقي تفاعل وغيري كمان يكتب *

*اعتبروها فرصه لكل واحد اتخنق بشكل او باخر انو يفضفض شويه *
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

*سهم جارح بشكل مباشر جدا *

*لما نتجاهل عضو معين ونسعى كمان اننا نكون سبب صريح *

*في ان غيرنا يتجاهله او يتجاهل مواضيعه واحيانا ردوده *

*او الرد عليه بشكل يوضح اننا واخدين منو موقف *

*لدرجة انو يفتكر انها حمله معموله ضده او ضد مواضيعه او مشاركاته *

*سهم جارح مع اني متعرضتش ليه والحمدلله الا انو جرحني بجد *
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

*سهم جارح غير مقصود *

*لما ببقى عايزه اجامل حد فازوق الكلام واروقو عشان يطلع متفصل خصيصا للشخص ده*

*واتجاهل تماما ان كلامي المتفصل على عضو معين *

*يرمي بسهامو لميت عضو تاني لدرجة بتخليهم يلجاو في بعض الاحيان لانهم يعرضو مشاعرهم بشكل صريح*

*ومع كده العضو اللي اتسبب بالجرح مش بياخد بالو حتى انو كان سبب الجرح ده *

*ومش بعيد كمان يبص لغيرو ويقول الكلام المقصود بيه ناس تانيه مش انا *

*فتخيل يا رعاك الله*
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

*سهم جارح بس ايه مسموم *

*لما ادخل مخصوص بس اعارك في شخص معين واحول موضوعو لارض معركه*

*واصورو ادام الكل انو قاتل وهو اللي بيجرح وووووووووو*

*مع اني انا اللي هجمت عليه واسات ليه*

*ويطلع هو الغلبان انسان مش بيقدر ولا بيفهم ومش بعيد اطلعو متخلف وتصورو بقى لو كفرتو يااا سلام ههههههههههه*

*بجد دنيا اللي بيستعمل عقلو فيها بيتعب لانو بيبقى عدو*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*كلامك فعلا كلللللللله صح*
*ولسه في حاجات تاااااااااااااااني*
*وساعات بجد من جواكي بتضايقي اننا بقينا كده*
*غير كده ربنا زعلان اننا بنعمل كده بينا وبين بعض*
*باحييكي علي الموضوع*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *كلامك فعلا كلللللللله صح*
> *ولسه في حاجات تاااااااااااااااني*
> *وساعات بجد من جواكي بتضايقي اننا بقينا كده*
> *غير كده ربنا زعلان اننا بنعمل كده بينا وبين بعض*
> *باحييكي علي الموضوع*​



*شكرا حبيبتي على مرورك *

*وانا عارفه ان في حاجات تانيه بس للاسف قناعتي ان الموضوع هيموت*

*اقصد بهيموت ان مش هيجيلو ردود يعني خلتني ااجل كتابة بعض النقاط*

*عشان بين فترة والتانيه اكتبها كنوع من الرفع*

*وعلى امل كمان ان حد تاني يدخل ويكتب اللي شايفو *

*واكيد التصرفات دي بتزعل ربنا لكن للاسف الناس بقت بس مظاهر *

*يتدعو التدين ويعملو كل شي بعيد عن الدين والمحبه *

*مره تانيه اشكرك حبيبتي على المرورك اللي بعتز فيه وبيسعدني جدا في اي موضوع ليا *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يونيو 2010)

ما اكتر السهام الجارحه ، واحيانا بكون انا صاحب السهم ولكن الاكيد انو بيبقى رد فعل لشىء معين
لانى مش بحب اخلى حد يزعل منى
بحيكى على موضوعك واتمنى من اى حد زعل منى فى اى حاجه يبعتلى ويقولى ويتاكد انى هشرحله الموضوع زى اللى فى دماغى بالظبط.
بشكرك ام جورج وسأعود الى هنا لاذكر بعض السهام التى جرحتنى من قبل .


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ما اكتر السهام الجارحه ، واحيانا بكون انا صاحب السهم ولكن الاكيد انو بيبقى رد فعل لشىء معين
> لانى مش بحب اخلى حد يزعل منى
> بحيكى على موضوعك واتمنى من اى حد زعل منى فى اى حاجه يبعتلى ويقولى ويتاكد انى هشرحله الموضوع زى اللى فى دماغى بالظبط.
> بشكرك ام جورج وسأعود الى هنا لاذكر بعض السهام التى جرحتنى من قبل .




*كل واحد مننا معرض انو يكون رامي للسهم احيانا بقصد او بدون *

*لما بكون بشكل غير مقصود فاكيد الواحد هياخد بالو وهيعتذر انما لو مقصود بقى فعمرو ميهتعذر *

*اما بالنسبه الك فمن غير مجاملات انا مريت بموقف واحد بس معك ولاحظت انك فعلا تحاول تزيل سوء الفهم بسرعه*

*يعني مش بتعاند وتصمم على كلامك لا بتحاول تفهم الموقف صح وده شي يتحسب ليك*

*وعلى فكره انا مش بجاملك انما لاني مريت بالموقف ده بالذات معاك *

*وشوفت انك فعلا بتحاول انك تفهم الصح وتقتنع فيه مش بتزرع افكار معينه جواك وتمشي عليها *

*وانا اللي بشكرك على مرورك الغالي وكلامك الصريح *

*وهستنى اسمع منك انواع تانيه من السهام *​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

علينا ان نحمل نتحمل يا بسم الصليب

بالنهاية لا يصح الا الصحيح ومن يثبت

للنهاية بالمحبة هو الرابح ويربح معها صديق واخ لا ينفع  

كما الاسلام ان نرد العين بالعين والسن بالسن

فلننفذ تعاليم الرب فلنصلي  لهذا الضعف 

والنتيجة ستكون مفرحة هكذا علمنا الرب وهذا هو  الصحيح..

جزيل الشكر الك بسم الصليب

سلام الرب معك...


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> علينا ان نحمل نتحمل يا بسم الصليب
> 
> بالنهاية لا يصح الا الصحيح ومن يثبت
> 
> ...



*دايما لما بقرا كلامك بحس صعب يتقال كلام بعدو *

*بس يمكن غرضي من الموضوع ما وصلك هالمره*

*انا  غرضي مو اي شي غير ان كل واحد يقول السهم اللي ممكن يكون جرحو في المنتدى*

*من باب اولا الفضفضه يعني الواحد لما يقول اللي دايقو اكيد راح يرتاح*

*وتانيا وهو الاهم منشان الناس يلي بترمي سهامها وتجرح الناس سواء بقصد او بدون*

*يمكن لما تشوف انها جرحت ناس تانيه تحس بغلطها وتبطل تكرر اسلوبها *

*والا انا عمري ما بشجع عالضغينه او الكراهيه بالعكس انا اللي بسعى الو دائما *

*ان ما يكون في زعل ابدا *

*لاني من اكتر الناس اللي بتامن بان الله محبه*

*اشكرك اخي الغالي على مرورك الغالي علي *

*وردك ورايك اللي اكيد الهم قيمتهم المميزه *​


----------



## جيلان (20 يونيو 2010)

*قولتى كل الى عايزة اقوله وانا دلؤتى مش هعد كتير بس ليا عودة لو افتكرت حاجة*
*بس حبيت اسجل اعجابى بمواضيعك خصوصا التلقائية كلها صدق وعسل زيك يا احلى بسم الصليب*
*واكيد قصدك ان كل واحد يحاول ياخد باله من النقط دى عشن ميجرحش مشاعر غيره*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *كل واحد مننا معرض انو يكون رامي للسهم احيانا بقصد او بدون *
> 
> *لما بكون بشكل غير مقصود فاكيد الواحد هياخد بالو وهيعتذر انما لو مقصود بقى فعمرو ميهتعذر *
> 
> ...




صدقينى يا اختى انا ديما بحاول ازيل سوء الفهم اللى بيحصل

لكن بجد الشخص الواعى هو اللى بيقدر كلامى ويعرف انى عمرى ما تجنيت على حد ولا عمرى هتجنا على حد ، ولكن مش بعرف اشوف اسائه موجه ليا ومردش عليها ويمكن ردى عشان بيبقى قوى جدا انا بعتبره سهم جارح ولكن فى حقيقة الامر هو ليس سهم ولا جارح ولكن رد فعل طبيعى لمن اساء فى حقى،

*وسأبد معكى بذكر اول سهم لا يخص شخصى ولكن يجرحنى جدا*

سهم جارح ومميت حينما نبدء بنشر ايات الكتاب المقدس فى كل موضوع ندخله بل وفى كل 

مشاركه نكتــبُـــها ونحن لا نفعل بها فهى فى حقيقة الامر سهم مميت ان نطصيد اخطأء  للبعض ونظهرها للعلن بل ومن المضحك اننا نطالبهم بتنفيذ وصايا الكتاب المقدس فمن هنا يحتاج لتنفيذ وصايا الكتاب ، حقا هو سهم مميت.

اشكرك مره اخرى ولى عوده


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *قولتى كل الى عايزة اقوله وانا دلؤتى مش هعد كتير بس ليا عودة لو افتكرت حاجة*
> *بس حبيت اسجل اعجابى بمواضيعك خصوصا التلقائية كلها صدق وعسل زيك يا احلى بسم الصليب*
> *واكيد قصدك ان كل واحد يحاول ياخد باله من النقط دى عشن ميجرحش مشاعر غيره*




*مرورك لوحدو كافي انو ينور الموضوع ويفرحني كتيرررر*

*وانا فعلا قصدي بس ان الواحد يفضفض شوي لو متدايق من موقف معين *

*وبنفس الوقت اللي جرح اي حد يمكن لما يشوف تاثر الاعضاء بموقف عملو ممكن يغير اسلوبو*

*ويحاول يتفادى انو يجرح حد تاني *


*شكرا حبيبت قلبي على مرورك الغالي علي واللي نور الموضوع *

*وهستنى لو خطرلك حاجه ترجعي تكتبيها *
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> صدقينى يا اختى انا ديما بحاول ازيل سوء الفهم اللى بيحصل
> 
> لكن بجد الشخص الواعى هو اللى بيقدر كلامى ويعرف انى عمرى ما تجنيت على حد ولا عمرى هتجنا على حد ، ولكن مش بعرف اشوف اسائه موجه ليا ومردش عليها ويمكن ردى عشان بيبقى قوى جدا انا بعتبره سهم جارح ولكن فى حقيقة الامر هو ليس سهم ولا جارح ولكن رد فعل طبيعى لمن اساء فى حقى،
> 
> ...



*هو دايما رد الفعل ناس بتعتبرو سهم وناس بتعتبرو تجني وناس بتقدر وبتفهم انو مجرد *

*رد فعل على الموقف المقابل *

*وان كنت مش بحبذ رد الفعل لكن احيانا بيكون امر لا ارادي بس المهم يكون عنا القدره على تخطي الامر ده *

*ونفتح قلبنا ونسمح لفرصة ازالة سوء الفهم وده انا لمستو فيك بجد*


*اما عن السهم *

*فربنا يعلم اني كنت بفكر فيه *

*وانو موضوع فعلا مزعج بجد وخصوصا لما الناس دي تكتبلك ايات من الكتاب المقدس*

*وبنفس اللحظه توجهلك سهامها وتجرحك وتطلعك على انك بعيد عن الرب *

*او حتى بتسئ للدين وهما اساسا ميعرفوش اي شي غير المظاهر الخداعه*

*لان التدين ومحبة الرب بتبان في التصرفات مش بس بالكلام *



*وهستنى معك السهم الجاي ان شاء الله *
​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2010)

عارفة بجد كتير بنقصد اننا نضايق اللي قدامنا
وده لمجرد ان فلان صاحبنا متضايق من فلانة
يبقي اظبطها علشان صاحبنا متضايق منها
من غير ما نفكر مين غلطان ومين اللي معاه الحق
ونبقي عايزين نضايقه او نجرحه باي شكل
لمجرد اننا ننول رضا صاحبنا ده
وبكده بيلغوا عقلهم وبيحركهم عقول تانية
تفتكري يا ام جورج العيب هنا في مين ؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *او حتى بتسئ للدين وهما اساسا ميعرفوش اي شي غير المظاهر الخداعه*
> 
> 
> ​




المظاهر الخداعه ده سهم تانى لوحده هبقى اتكلم فيه بعدين
يارب متزهقيش بس ههههههههههه عشان جوايا كمية كلام ممكن جدا يطلع على هيئة اسهم جارحه


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارفة بجد كتير بنقصد اننا نضايق اللي قدامنا
> وده لمجرد ان فلان صاحبنا متضايق من فلانة
> يبقي اظبطها علشان صاحبنا متضايق منها
> من غير ما نفكر مين غلطان ومين اللي معاه الحق
> ...




*برايي العيب في اي عقل مش راضي يشتغل 

وبيخلي ضباب الصداقه او المعزه يسيطر على عقلو وتفكيرو 

لدرجة انو يلغي انسانيتو عشان يرضي ناس ممكن جدا 

زي مزعلت مع غيرهم النهارده تقلب عليهم بكرا وتزعل معاهم 

ويلاقي الشخص نفسو ناس تعاملو وحش عشان ترضي نفس الناس اللي هو كان بيحاول يرضيهم 


واللي بعرفو اللي بيعز حد بجد بيحاول يخلي مظهرو كويس ويصالح بينو وبين اي حد زعلان معاه

مش انو يكبر الموضوع ويحولو لعداوة شخصيه اضافيه 


اشكرك اختي الغاليه لمرورك المميز ولفضفضتك اللي اسعدتني

وطبعا اللي اسعدني فيها هو انك قدرتي تفتحي قلبك وتحكي اللي بتفكري فيه 

*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> المظاهر الخداعه ده سهم تانى لوحده هبقى اتكلم فيه بعدين
> يارب متزهقيش بس ههههههههههه عشان جوايا كمية كلام ممكن جدا يطلع على هئية اسهام جارحه




*ازهق من ايه بس بالعكس الموضوع اساسا معمول عشان الفضفضه*

*وعشان يمكن لما الكل يفضفض عن اللي مدايقو بالو وقلبو يرتاحو *

*بدل ما يبقى شايل ويتطور الموضوع احيانا لكراهيه يبقى في مجال للكلام *

*والناس اللي بتوجه اسهمها تغير اسلوبها *

*او حتى احنا نفسنا ممكن نتعلم ان في حاجات او اساليب بنعملها بتجرح غيرنا ونبتعد عنها *

*هستنى سهمك الجاي واكيد مستحيل ازهق*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *سهم جارح بشكل مباشر جدا *
> 
> *لما نتجاهل عضو معين ونسعى كمان اننا نكون سبب صريح *
> 
> ...



*جمييييييل موضوعك يا ( أسمحيلى أقولك أنا كمان يا أم جورج )
وأكتر حاجة بتضايق فعلا التجاهل 
وربنا يديم بينا كلنا المحبة يارب​*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يونيو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> وأكتر حاجة بتضايق فعلا التجاهل
> ​*



:new6:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> :new6:



*ههههههه
أهمد 
وبلاش تخبط فى الحلل :smil8:
وتجاهل عن تجاهل يفرق*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يونيو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههه
> أهمد
> وبلاش تخبط فى الحلل :smil8:
> وتجاهل عن تجاهل يفرق*​




ههههههههه مش هتكلم بس عشان خاطر موضوع الاخت بسم الصليب ميبوظش:hlp:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههه مش هتكلم بس عشان خاطر موضوع الاخت بسم الصليب ميبوظش:hlp:



*لا بقى أتكلم :smil8:
أستحملينا بقى يا أم جورج 
أحنا هنطبق هنا عملى تقريبا هههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *جمييييييل موضوعك يا ( أسمحيلى أقولك أنا كمان يا أم جورج )
> وأكتر حاجة بتضايق فعلا التجاهل
> وربنا يديم بينا كلنا المحبة يارب​*




*مش المثل بيقول اسال مجرب ههههههههههههههه*

*انا مريت فيه كتير والاول كنت بقنع نفسي انو امر عادي*

*بس بعدها اكتشفت انو مقصود*

*وبيني وبينك السهم ده بيوجع كتير اوي طبعا لو مقصود انما لو لا فعادي ههههههههههههه*



*واكيد يسعدني انك تقوليلي ام جورج *

*وربنا يسمع منك ويديم المحبه بين كل الاعضاء وميبقاش في اي سوء تفاهم او اسهم مبينا*


*وميرسي كتيررررر لمرورك حبيبتي و لاضافتك المميزه *

*وربنا يبعد السهم ده عننا ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يونيو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *لا بقى أتكلم :smil8:
> أستحملينا بقى يا أم جورج
> أحنا هنطبق هنا عملى تقريبا هههههه*​




ههههههههههه لا لا بلاش هنا والنبى ام جورج هتركهناااااااااااا


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههه لا لا بلاش هنا والنبى ام جورج هتركهناااااااااااا




*يا سيدي عندك تصريح مفتوووووح عالاخر خد راحتك واتكلم زي متحب هههههههههههههه*

*بس انا عني كمان شويات وهزوغ عشان الحكومه *

*بس كمل انت براحتك *​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *برايي العيب في اي عقل مش راضي يشتغل *​
> 
> *وبيخلي ضباب الصداقه او المعزه يسيطر على عقلو وتفكيرو *​
> *لدرجة انو يلغي انسانيتو عشان يرضي ناس ممكن جدا *​
> ...




عندك حق يا ام جورج وكلامك صحيح جدا
بس للاسف الاشخاص اللي بيلغوا عقلهم وبيجرحوا غيرهم علشان صداقتهم
مش بيشوفوا نفسهم بيعملوا حاجة غلط حتي لو حد حب يحذرهم اكتر من مرة
وكأنك مقتنعين تماما باللي يعملوه
بجد انا كنت نشيطة جدا هنا في المنتدي 
بس بقيت بحس بعد اللي بشوفه هنا اني مش وسط اخواتي
كنت بتكلم مع صديق ليا وبقوله انا بحس ان المنتدي ده زي المجتمع بتاعنا بس علي صغير
مجتمعنا غابة كبيرة ومفتوحة اما المنتدي غابة صغيرة ومحدودة
بس في الاول والاخر اسمها غابة
والكل بينسي ان الهدف الاول والاخير من المنتدي هو هدف ديني
استفاد وافيد علي اد ما اقدر بعيد عن اي اهداف او افكار شخصية
علي فكرة بجد مبسوطة من الموضوع جدا
لاني طلعت فيه جزء من اللي جوايا واللي كنت محتفظة بيه جوايا وبس
ميرسي لحضرتك جدا وسعيدة للحوار مع حضرتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*من ضمن الاسهم الجارحة النفاااااااااااااااق والمجاملة*
*وللاسف موجودين هنا كتييييييييييييييييير وللاسف برضه من اكبر حد فينا*
*فعلا ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *يا سيدي عندك تصريح مفتوووووح عالاخر خد راحتك واتكلم زي متحب هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بس انا عني كمان شويات وهزوغ عشان الحكومه *
> 
> *بس كمل انت براحتك *​



ههههههههههههه ميرسى يا ام جورج ربنا يخليكى



marmora jesus قال:


> عندك حق يا ام جورج وكلامك صحيح جدا
> بس للاسف الاشخاص اللي بيلغوا عقلهم وبيجرحوا غيرهم علشان صداقتهم
> مش بيشوفوا نفسهم بيعملوا حاجة غلط حتي لو حد حب يحذرهم اكتر من مرة
> وكأنك مقتنعين تماما باللي يعملوه
> ...




بعد اذن اختنا بسم الصليب هرد على مرموره

مرمر اعتقد انت تعرفينى كويس واقصد بتعرفينى تعرفى شخصيتى كويس
ولكن انا معترض معاكى هنا على ان المنتدى غابه
لا تلقى باللوم على المنتدى ولكن القى باللوم على نفسك
انت اللى اتعاملتى مع الناس اللى مش كويسه بحسن نيه يبقى انت اللى تستحملى عواقب حسن النيه ، ينفع نقول مينا وحش ولكن اللى مينفعش نقوله ان مينا واسرته وحشين لانى ببساطه مش بحب التعميم اطلاقا


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> عندك حق يا ام جورج وكلامك صحيح جدا
> بس للاسف الاشخاص اللي بيلغوا عقلهم وبيجرحوا غيرهم علشان صداقتهم
> مش بيشوفوا نفسهم بيعملوا حاجة غلط حتي لو حد حب يحذرهم اكتر من مرة
> وكأنك مقتنعين تماما باللي يعملوه
> ...


*هو اكيد مش هيشوفو انهم بيعملو غلط*

*لانهم لو بيشوفو انهم بيغلطو مش هيغلطو اساسا*

*لكن صدقيني مش بيعدي فترة بسيطه الا وبيكتشفو الصح *

*لان زي مقولت اللي بيزعل منك عشان حد تاني بكرا هيزعلو هما التنين مع بعض *

*ويتكرر الموقف نفسو مع الشخص*

*والسبب بسيط جدا ان الشخص اللي بيحصل الزعل بسببو *

*لو بيقدر الصداقه مش هيسمح اساسا لحد يتدخل وهيسيب الامر بينكم انتو التنين*

*فاللي بيغدر فيني هيغدر بغيري *

*بس اللي مش بوافقك فيه هو *

بس بقيت بحس بعد  اللي بشوفه هنا اني مش وسط اخواتي

*مش معاكي فيها كون حد معين غلط معانا او بحقنا مش مقياس اننا نحكم على مكان بالكامل*

*ومتنسيش اننا احنا في بيتونا ممكن نتخانق مع اختنا او اخونا او ابننا او حتى زوجنا*

*وده مش بيخلينا نحس ان البيت مش بيتنا *

*فبصي على ان المنتدى بيتك مش مجتمع المجتمع فيه وحوش مفترسه عايزه تفترس بعض*

*انما بالبيت في اخوات ممكن يتخانقو بس اكيد هيصطلحو بوقت *

*وعلى فكره بسبب كلامك ده هتابع مشاركاتك عشان اتاكد انك بقيتي بتتعاملي فيه كبيتك مش كمجتمع *

*وفي اي وقت تحبي تفضفضي بجد احنا جاهزين وتحت امرك المهم متكتميش جواكي لان ده اللي بيسبب الاحساس انك مش وسط اخواتك *


*واحنا هنا اكيد كلنا اخواتك ولو تحبي ماماتك كمان ولا يهمك ههههههههههه*

*
مبسوطه كتيرررررر جدا بفضفضتك وبجد اتمنى انك تعتبرينا اخواتك واي شي مدايقك من عيوني انا واعتقد اي اخ او اخت تانيين

واتاكدي زي مبتشوفي اهو كلنا بنمر بمواقف معينه لكن ده مش بيخلينا نحس اننا غرب عن المنتدى

بالعكس يمكن موقف معين يكون السبب اننا نقرب من ناس تكون مكسب لينا على طول 



*
​


----------



## sony_33 (20 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا ليكم
كرهتونى فى المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لى تعليق بعد كام فاصل كدة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههههه ميرسى يا ام جورج ربنا يخليكى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اها اعرفك كويس وبعتز جدا بمعرفتك يا مينا
بس سؤال صغير حسن النية والطيبة بقوا دلوقتي غلط وعيب ؟
والغدر والخيانة والتجريح مش الغلط ؟
وللاسف في كتير بيخدعونا بمظهرهم زي ما انت قولت بالايات والكلام الديني والوعظ
ويا مينا محدش بيتعلم بالساهل​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

*دايما لما بقرا كلامك بحس صعب يتقال كلام بعدو *

*بس يمكن غرضي من الموضوع ما وصلك هالمره*

*انا  غرضي مو اي شي غير ان كل واحد يقول السهم اللي ممكن يكون جرحو في المنتدى*

*من باب اولا الفضفضه يعني الواحد لما يقول اللي دايقو اكيد راح يرتاح*

*وتانيا وهو الاهم منشان الناس يلي بترمي سهامها وتجرح الناس سواء بقصد او بدون*

*يمكن لما تشوف انها جرحت ناس تانيه تحس بغلطها وتبطل تكرر اسلوبها *

*والا انا عمري ما بشجع عالضغينه او الكراهيه بالعكس انا اللي بسعى الو دائما *

*ان ما يكون في زعل ابدا *

*لاني من اكتر الناس اللي بتامن بان الله محبه*

*اشكرك اخي الغالي على مرورك الغالي علي *

*وردك ورايك اللي اكيد الهم قيمتهم المميزه *



لا يا بسم الصليب وصلني اللي عايزاه

انما لا اتضايق من اي مخلوق على وجه الارض

اين القيل والقال موجود  لا اقترب هنا او خارج بالحياة العامة وليتكلم 

ما شاء وليمارس النميمة ما شاء *هذا لو كان موجودا 

الذي تسألي عنه بالطبع لا اتكلم عن شيء موجود

انما ارد على سؤالك الذي كررتيه مرة ثانية.*.

لا انزعج ولا  و اكترث المهم النتيجة ان اكون انا مرتاح

وهو سيكون التعبان ولن ينام..لذلك لم اذكر اي جرح 

لانه لن يكون موجوداً لا اليوم ولا مستقبلاً

بعبارة اوضح لا يهمني الرغي لو كان موجوداً

سلام الرب معك..




​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو اكيد مش هيشوفو انهم بيعملو غلط*​
> 
> *لانهم لو بيشوفو انهم بيغلطو مش هيغلطو اساسا*​
> *لكن صدقيني مش بيعدي فترة بسيطه الا وبيكتشفو الصح *​
> ...


 

ربنا يهدينا كلنا ويفتح قلوبنا قبل عقولنا
علشان نشوف اللي يليق بينا كمسيحين واللي لا يليق بينا
طبعا ده شرف ليا ان يكون ليا اخوات ماماهات حلوة كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكم ليا ويخليني ليكم
ومهما حصل لا تقلقوا قاعدة علي قلبكم
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي يا ام جورج علي حبة الفضفضة الحلوين دوله​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2010)

*متااااااااابع فقط​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متااااااااابع فقط​*




بعد اذن حضرتك يا ام جورج هعلق علي مايكل
ليه متابع فقط يا مايكل
فضفض وطلع اللي عندك 
ده انت طلعت معبي ومحدش واخد باله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بعد اذن حضرتك يا ام جورج هعلق علي مايكل
> ليه متابع فقط يا مايكل
> فضفض وطلع اللي عندك
> ده انت طلعت معبي ومحدش واخد باله
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​





*معلش يا مرمر

كلامي ممكن يزعل ناس كتير

وانا مش عايز ازعل حد عشان مش ناقص اصلا

فافضل اني اتابع وبس​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلش يا مرمر​*
> 
> *كلامي ممكن يزعل ناس كتير*​
> *وانا مش عايز ازعل حد عشان مش ناقص اصلا*​
> ...




علي فكرة يا مايكل
لو كل واحد كتم علي اللي جواه وسكت
يبقي مش هتلاقي حد صافي من ناحية التاني
امال العتاب خلقوه ليه
واينعم في ناس مش ينفع تتعاتب معاها
يبقي تفضفض لتصحيح وضع مش اكتر
وانت مايكل شخصية جميلة جدا وبتراعي شعور اللي قدامك
واكيد لو اتكلمت هتاخد بالك انك مش تضايق حد
بس اكيد في الاول والاخر راحتك اهم يا باشا​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> بعد اذن اختنا بسم الصليب هرد على مرموره


 

*من غير سؤال اكيد الموضوع للكل مش لحد معين وبعدين مقولنا ليك تصريح مفتوح ههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *شكرا ليكم*
> 
> *كرهتونى فى المنتدى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

*ليه بس ههههههههههههه*

*الموضوع دعوه لاننا نفضفض ونصفى للكل*

*لان اللي بيشيل جواه بيخلي الامر مع الوقت يتحول جواه لكراهيه بجد ضد ناس *

*ممكن هما مش قاصدين يزعلو او ممكن لما يشوفو ازاي دايقو غيرهم يغيرو اسلوبهم *


*هستنى تعليقك الجاي بعد الفواصل هههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> لا يا بسم الصليب وصلني اللي عايزاه​
> انما لا اتضايق من اي مخلوق على وجه الارض​
> اين القيل والقال موجود لا اقترب هنا او خارج بالحياة العامة وليتكلم ​
> ما شاء وليمارس النميمة ما شاء *هذا لو كان موجودا *​
> ...


 

*مش راح قلك غير نيالك ويا ريت الله يمنحنا كلنا هالنعمه *


*ميرسي لمتابعتك *​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يهدينا كلنا ويفتح قلوبنا قبل عقولنا
> علشان نشوف اللي يليق بينا كمسيحين واللي لا يليق بينا
> طبعا ده شرف ليا ان يكون ليا اخوات ماماهات حلوة كده
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

*ويخليكي يا رب*

*والله يسمع منك *

*وانتي منوووووورة المنتدى كلو يا قمرايه *

*وانا اللي بشكرك انك فتحتي قلبك وفضفتي معنا*​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متااااااااابع فقط​*


 

*مش هقول اكتر من اللي قالتو مرمر *

*بس لما تحس انك محتاج تفضفض متفكرش ان غيرك ممكن يزعل*

*فكر ان ده ممكن يشيل الزعل اللي بينك وبين اي حد*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2010)

افخر واتشرف واعتز بانى مسيحى


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> افخر واتشرف واعتز بانى مسيحى


 

*آمييييييييين*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2010)

انا جيت تاني
هههههههههههههههههه
اصلي عايزة افضفض حبة تاني
من الحاجات برده اللي لسه واخدة بالي منها
في ناس تحسي انها كرست حياتها في اصطياد الاخطاء لناس معينة
واصلا الاخطاء دي بتكون بغير قصد
لا دوله يستنوا الغلط ويظهروه للناس ويكبروا المواضيع
وبينسوا هدفهم من دخول المنتدي
انا عايزة اعرف حاجة صغيرة
هو احنا بمشاركاتنا هنا او بوضعنا سواء عضو ازرق او مبارك او مشرف او من الادارة
بناخد فلوس علي اللي بنعمله ؟
لما اترقي هاخد فلوس اكتر؟
لما اطلع غلطات الناس هاخد فلوس ؟
هي ليه الناس بقت عقولها صغيرة كده​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا جيت تاني
> هههههههههههههههههه
> اصلي عايزة افضفض حبة تاني
> من الحاجات برده اللي لسه واخدة بالي منها
> ...




مش عارف هفضل اعلم فيكو لحد امتى :hlp:


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> مش عارف هفضل اعلم فيكو لحد امتى :hlp:


 

بص بقي هنا يبقي في نقطتين
يا اما العيب فيك يا اما العيب فينا بس اكيد مش كلنا يعني
لان اكيد مستوي الذكاء مش واحد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> هي ليه الناس بقت عقولها صغيرة كده​





*سؤال مهم جدااا

نفسي الاقي اجابه عليه

ربنا يرحمنا بجد​*


----------

